# hedgehog (Help!)



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I am running out of the food I normally feed my hedgehog, we went to the store that I normally get the mix at and they're closed due to AC issues and they have no clue when they will reopen. I have enough food for maybe a couple days but any suggestions on what I should feed him?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I fed my hedgehog a mix of high quality cat foods. It's what I read was best for them. What do you feed him?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I feed him this special hedgehog mix that the owner of the shop suggested.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh I would assume cat food would be okay to hold him over. I'm not sure if it will give him stomach problems since he isn't used to it though. Sorry I can't be much help :/


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

He has eaten foods he isn't use to and been fine so I think it would be okay to give it to him for a bit until the re-open


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

When we had hedgehogs, I found the "hedgehog" specific foods weren't really that good for them (quite like how they market some foods for rats, which should never be feed to them)...we always feed our Hedgies a good quality cat food


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

The person I bought my hedgehog from gave me the food and said that people often feed the hedgehogs cat food which isn't all the best for them. So I am getting a lot of mixed answers on the ordeal. But I have the hedgehog for almost a year now and he's always had this food and he is strong and healthy


----------

